# German Elite sucht neue Member



## Krejon (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo Liebe WoW User

Die Gilde German Elite auf dem Server Ambossar sucht neue aktive Member gerne ab l 20
Wir sind Ally spieler und auch ziemlich nett und hilfsbereit.
alle die dies Interessiert können mich ja anschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (8. Juni 2007)

Krejon schrieb:


> *ziemlich *nett



lol

(sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## radfahren (8. Juni 2007)

JohnDoe_JohnDoe schrieb:


> lol
> 
> (sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> ...


lol bin leider horde spieler


----------



## Krejon (14. Juni 2007)

Leute meldet euch einfach wenn ihr was über die Gilde hören wollt!
(Fast) Alle fragen werden beantwortet.

Hier noch paar bedingungen:
*einmal alle 5 tage on seien
*auf jedenfall schon circa level 20 erreicht haben
*freundlich ubd hilfsbereit seien
*ally spieler auf dem server Ambossar(Deutscher Rollenspiel Server)seien

Antwortet doch einfach bei nochmehr Fragen.
                 Mfg Krejon.


----------

